# Univers Zero



## Ebony_and_Irony (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure how many people on this website like progressive rock, but I think it would be in every ones best interest to take their time and listen to Univers Zero, they are such a great prog band, perhaps even my favorite prog band. To give you and idea of how they sound, think Stravinsky mixed with Bartok and a little bit of Yes and King Crimson. Heres a composition by them(it's split into parts, youtube be damned!) , post back cuz I'm interested to see what you guys(and gals) think.( and if it the link doesn't work just copy and paste, don't be lazy) . Thank you.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It sounds kind of decent, but it's a bit lacking in structure, doesn't seem to cover any more than one idea when it comes to making rich harmonic progressions. It's like Sorabji's symphonies gone wrong.

Definitely interesting though. I don't want to seem rude or offensive for stating my opinion. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, I'm a progressive rock fan from way back. Univers Zero is one of my favorite bands. They a have long rich musical history. Their more recent stuff is pretty exciting too, though this video is of crummy sound quality.





I love the album this piece is on, _Implosion_ I think. It's a rhythmic brain bender.


----------



## Ebony_and_Irony (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree, they do indeed have a rich musical background. I like all of their albums because they're all challenging and complex and unlike yes, genesis and countless other prog bands they never sold out, btw did you know they have a new album coming out? It's on their website. http://www.univers-zero.com/albums/clivages.htm


----------



## DreamInSong (Aug 7, 2010)

Love Univers Zero, got Uzed the other day, definitely got me hocked on the band


----------



## theresa.walsh125 (Oct 6, 2010)

Univers Zero were great but somewhow I never really got into their music. I remember listening their CD's thinking "there's something wrong with it". Could never put my finger onto what. 
There was a post UZ band continuing the same musical trend called Shub Niggurath that I prefered more than UZ. Check it out guys: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shub_Niggurath_(band)


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of Univers Zero, UZED is okay. I am a huge fan of Avant Prog and Rock in Opposition though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am unable to find any Shub Niggurath videos on YouTube. That is also the name of a Mexican metal band apparently. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Univers Zero*

Great Band.

If you haven't already, check out the "Live" album on Cuneiform Records Rune 220. This is about as good as it gets.









The opening 13 minute track, "Xenantaya", is worth the price of the album. And there are seven more tracks after it.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Another big fan here!

Also a big fan of RIO and avant prog in general.

I was lucky enough to see them live in 2007 at Baja Prog, a yearly 4 day progressive music festival in Mexicali. Amazing live.

Other similar bands are: Present (Belgium), Motor Totomist Guild (USA), Art Zoyd (France), Ahvak (Israel), The Thinking Plague (USA), Gargantua (Poland), and many, many more.

What a fruitful sub genre avant prog is. During the 80's when prog in general all but disappeared, avant prog was still going pretty strong. Since the prog revival in the mid 90's, avant prog is even more plentiful. along with all the other sub genres.

Check out this site for a list of more bands to explore -

http://www.progarchives.com/subgenre.asp?style=36

The list of several hundred bands starts about halfway down the page.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the live album, but it doesn't really do much for me. Through the influence of the Progressive Ears forum, I spent a few years trying out a lot of these avant prog bands, but ultimately I was left unsatisfied. I'd rather listen to the modern orchestral/chamber music composers.

The only bands I really enjoy are the Canterbury groups, Hatfield & The North, and National Health. And the American band Thinking Plague.


----------

